# Ruger SP101



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

Ruger SP101 revolver boasts the strength to handle the powerful 357 Magnum cartridge in a controllable, small-framed double-action revolver. Among the most powerful small-frame revolvers on the market, these handguns are engineered for solid performance. Featuring a recoil-reducing grip, the SP101 is comfortable to shoot and perfect for personal defense or field use.

Strong and reliable shot after shot, all SP101 revolvers have solid steel sidewalls (no side-plates), making them rugged, reliable, and dependable. In my humble opinion, the SP101 is such a more beautiful gun than most other revolvers. That's why I hope you are going to buy one chambered in .357. Load it with the +P 158gr lead SWCHP that is called the 'FBI load'. The 357Mag loads are fun to shoot

It's just such a gorgeous revolver. The grips handle the recoil pretty good Throw some rosewood grips on it and start drooling.

Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN


----------



## airweight442 (Jul 28, 2016)

yep.


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

Have one...Love it!


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

ARMARIN said:


> Ruger SP101 revolver boasts the strength to handle the powerful 357 Magnum cartridge in a controllable, small-framed double-action revolver. Among the most powerful small-frame revolvers on the market, these handguns are engineered for solid performance. Featuring a recoil-reducing grip, the SP101 is comfortable to shoot and perfect for personal defense or field use.
> 
> Strong and reliable shot after shot, all SP101 revolvers have solid steel sidewalls (no side-plates), making them rugged, reliable, and dependable. In my humble opinion, the SP101 is such a more beautiful gun than most other revolvers. That's why I hope you are going to buy one chambered in .357. Load it with the +P 158gr lead SWCHP that is called the 'FBI load'. The 357Mag loads are fun to shoot
> 
> ...


ARMARIN,

Mines in 38 special and love mine as is. I read the article too regarding how it can handle 357 magnum. I believe it will handle it with ease so if your worried then don't. Compared to mine the cylinder is slightly longer with the exact frame size.
Personally for a house gun one doesn't need 357 magnum anyway. Plus P ammo is more than adequate for the job of protecting ones family with a couple speed loaders ready. Even so they now produce ammo in non-plus's that's just as good.

I just too into procession an LCR in 357 magnum for my collection and can't wait to try it out.

Clerk


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

I also have one, that I absolutely love. So much so, in fact, that I have been wanting to get its sibling - the GP100. 

Have been doing a little researching, as of recent, to find out what is considered to be the best .357 ammo to shoot, in my SP101. 

But (again), I don't see how anyone could NOT fall in love with this remarkable, and (IMO) handsome piece of protective hardware.


----------



## Rooster9 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have two 2" SP101 Snubbies, and they shoot very accurately with any load! I mainly shoot the heaviest loads for fun. I dont' shoot specials. I would carry 125gr though for more control/faster shots.


----------



## oldfart64 (Feb 14, 2015)

I just joined the sp101 club last Thursday. It was a process for me, I am older very experienced with many firearms as I have been shooting for 61 years. I decided to go to a wheel gun for my concealed carry and had narrowed it down to just the lcr 357 and the sp101. I finally decided about 2 weeks ago to go with the sp101. It is a talo edition with 2 ½" barrel. I took it to the range today for its first firing. I am also an experienced reloader obviously not with 38 or 357 as I have had autoloaders in the past (and still do) anyway I took an assortment of both factory and hand loads today. I started with factory loads just to be safe and that went fine, next I went low end with my 148gr wadcutters, that too was excellent with very pleasant recoil, next was +P 38 it handled it well and was not at all too rough for my old hands. Lastly I went to my medium .357 load, not to complain, but that was a stout round out of this revolver. I shot mostly DA to see how I would do and threw a number of single actions in as well. I can say, at 10 yards I kept everything on a 10 to 12 inch circle. I did have to use a good bit of kentucky windage as I seemed to pull most of my shots about 3 to 4 inches right (I am a lefty). Probably me. anyway, can't wait to get back to the range next week. I had a great time and am looking forward to becoming competent with a wheel gun again. Keep your powder dry partners.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Great pistol! Once you get yer load figured out your groups will shrink. 
I found too 357 loads in a 3 inch barrel will get yer attention! Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

I joined the SP101 club myself with the 4.2" .357 Magnum, and loved it so much that I found a SP101 2.25" in .38 Spl +P and put it on layaway.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I would like to have one, and yes, it is a good looking revolver.


----------



## thesmithiz (Dec 13, 2015)

I had a 2.25" with the bobbed hammer follow me home yesterday. Didn't have time to go to the range yet but that's going to happen soon. It is a very nice looking gun for sure, trigger seems nice so far but will see more after some shooting time.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

It's a decent revolver with a horrible trigger! I bought one for the wife a couple years back and it had the worst DA trigger I have found on any firearm. period. Even after a trigger job by a competent gunsmith, it was not where close to any of my Smiths, Shame, because otherwise, it's a fine revolver.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like 'em, but never bought one because I didn't want to shell out for a brand new revolver that needed a trigger job. I prefer used revolvers that are already smoothed out, and there were never any used SP-101's around for a decent used gun price.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

This is my SP101 in .357 magnum. It came with factory magna porting that helps a lot with muzzle flip. I bought it back in the eighties and I've been totally satisfied with it. A few years back my former brother-in-law did some grinding on rough edges and some polishing resulting in a smooth trigger pull. This is my home defense gun and I keep it loaded with Eldorado Starfire 38 spl. +P.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I made a small change to my SP101 but I think it makes a big change in how the gun looks.
I was never happy with the original black plastic grip inserts but always liked the wood inserts on my GP100. I found these Ruger wood inserts online and they were new in the original package.
I think they make a nice gun look even better.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

PhuBai70 said:


> View attachment 17757
> 
> 
> I made a small change to my SP101 but I think it makes a big change in how the gun looks.
> ...


The wood inserts do give it a touch of class!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I completely agree and since they are made by Ruger they fit perfectly. It's interesting how one small change makes a big difference in the appearance.


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Not wanting to hijack this post so please advise if I should start a new one.

Anyone have an SP-101 chambered for the .327 Magnum, found one of the early 3" but it has been Ported, not sure I like that. Your thoughts. please.


----------



## Stargater53 (Dec 10, 2018)

The .327 is a great round and is optimally chambered for the SP-101. I have a Ruger Speed-Six with a 3-inch barrel. It started out as a .38 Special, but I had it reamed out so it could take .357. The 3-inch barrel is ideal, but since I have a 3-incher, I bought the 2.25-inch SP-101, and it's a great gun. I'd recommend the 3-inch model. I love the .357 cartridge, though I have a healthy respect for the .327 round. 

If I didn't have one, I'd rush right out and get one. 

--


----------

